# Gates of Lodore Put In



## jmrider19 (Feb 5, 2004)

Has anyone been there recently? Earlier in the year I know that there was a pretty bad sand bar that had built up at the boat ramp, causing issues with launching boats. Does anybody know if it is still there? We have a late season trip coming up, and just trying to plan accordingly. Thank you for any beta in advance!


----------



## cuzin (Oct 4, 2007)

It was still there over Labor Day weekend. The ranger said they had no plans to do anything about it, so I assume it's still there. All launches (commercial and private) were carrying boats and gear - nobody tried driving to the river. It's maybe a 150 yard carry, so not too bad if you have lots of hands. There were also some ~2' diameter x 6' lengths of plastic culvert-type tubing that appeared to be used to roll rafts, but I didn't see anyone using them.


----------



## cuzin (Oct 4, 2007)

Oh, and the ranger was super chill and friendly. I never met the prior ranger that was a stickler, but the guy who was there was decidedly NOT a hardass.


----------



## Riverwild (Jun 19, 2015)

I launched last week. There is a very large sand bar in the way between the ramp and the river. However, there was this giant metal cart that had like 8 wheels and could transport a fully loaded raft across the sand with about 6 people pushing it. It was really pretty cool, glad to see money from fees going toward improving the sand situation. We called it the war rig (mad max). We were able to transport 4 rafts and all the gear across the sand bar in probably 30 minutes. I think the cart was fairly new from what the Ranger had said. Trucks without trailers were able to drive right to the water. Ranger was super cool.


----------



## climbdenali (Apr 2, 2006)

But trucks with trailers were getting stuck? Or just didn't want to risk it? Anybody come close to getting stuck in the sand?


----------



## Sherpa9543 (Jul 22, 2014)

If I had to risk driving out there this time of year, I'd do it early early AM, when the sand is still frozen/firm.


----------



## Thumphrey (Jul 25, 2006)

Use the Rollers provided. It's fun and easy!


----------



## Riverwild (Jun 19, 2015)

Trucks with trailers would get stuck. The new cart is as big as a raft trailer. You can just slide your raft onto it at the bottom of the ramp and throw in gear and wheel it across the beach.


----------



## Rick A (Apr 15, 2016)

I haven't been there but I have towed a camper through plenty of sand. So I can't imagine my raft trailer causing much problem, from the looks of that picture. Is the sand really that fine?


----------



## Electric-Mayhem (Jan 19, 2004)

It was there last year at this time of year as well. My Ford F250 SD started digging about 20 feet out when I tried to back a trailer out there. My buddy Ken (Wildh2onriver on here) drove his Tacoma out with no problem. Maybe the sand is different this year, but I'd probably try driving out again.


----------



## jmrider19 (Feb 5, 2004)

Thank you all for the beta! Greatly appreciated.


----------



## jimr (Sep 8, 2007)

this is the rig, we launched the day they brought it in. And of course we had just gotten all our boats to the water via the tubes when they showed up with this smh. they double stacked their two rigs fully loaded, think 5 of them and then 2 of us helped and it was easy going. Ranger was cool af.


----------



## jimr (Sep 8, 2007)




----------



## tmurph (Dec 31, 2011)

This was taken 9/23. Pretty quiet there that day - I was floating through so I did not get to use it!


----------



## denali1322 (Jun 3, 2013)

We had a trip about a month ago. They had both the cart and the roller tubes. The cart looked nice, but it's pretty heavy even without a boat. We used the roller tubes and they worked great with a full loaded boat. I personally thought I could have driven out on the sand (I did it last year, although without a trailer), but the ranger strongly advised against it. It's a bit of a pain, but only adds perhaps an hour to your overall put in.


----------



## Treswright3 (May 20, 2013)

I just find it hard to believe there is a problem with driving on the sand, Ive driven up and down big sand dunes and all over the deserts, also Ive driven miles down beaches. Ive never thought of sand as something to fear in my car, and while Ive never had a trailer on while driving on sand I just dont see how it could be an issue.


----------



## mattman (Jan 30, 2015)

I recommend driving out there and testing it out. Not sure what will happen, since I have not seen it for myself, but don't let this one go, without finding out for yourself. 
Peace be with you, and best of luck.


----------



## John the welder (May 2, 2009)

I drove to about 30' of the river with a loaded f-350 diesel ( 4 boats and frames and gear) Tires sank in about 2", I didn't have any problems but if you spun a tire I could see getting stuck. I had a shovel and a long tow rope just in case.


----------



## beanack (Jun 20, 2008)

We put it two weeks ago. We used the cart deal. Trucks did pull on the sand but it was soft. No one got stuck but they did sink a bit.


----------



## wildh2onriver (Jul 21, 2009)

Just got off the river on the 4th. I drove my Tacoma out with no problems in 4 wheel low. Same thing/time last year. 


Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


----------



## Rick A (Apr 15, 2016)

I think you just have to know how to drive in the sand. I've been driving in sand dunes too long to be scared of that beach. You can bury anything in the sand with low speed and tire spin. Drop 10 lbs of tire pressure and you will be amazed at how much better you do in the sand.


----------



## Plecoptera (Jul 26, 2013)

Not clear on something here. I launched on Lodore in June 2015, and there was a bar, but it wasn't big and we rigged and launched pretty much at the edge of the grass. Is this bar in discussion something new, or something seasonal?


----------



## Electric-Mayhem (Jan 19, 2004)

Not sure how new it is, but we saw it last year and this year for sure. Its definitely not there at high water, but probably shows up once it drops below 4000cfs or so. It certainly wasn't there on my two high water trips this year at 8900cfs (the water line was a few feet from the top of the boat ramp) but it was definitely there at 1500 last week and it was a 3-4 foot drop from the top of the sand bar to the water. Its about 100 feet from the bottom of the boat ramp to the edge of the sand now.


----------



## kayaker (Oct 29, 2003)

Isn't that a shot from a cross-fit class ?!!


----------

